# SDLX Master reaches 1000 posts



## Tezzaluna

*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR FIRST 1000!*

*What a trip it´s been.  *

*You´ve made me laugh.  You´ve made me cry.  You´ve made me mad.  You´ve taught me a thing or two.  I can´t wait to see what the next thousand will bring.*

*Your range, versatility, knowledge, wit and insight are amazing.  *

*Hugs like always,*

*Tezzy*​


----------



## SDLX Master

Aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! You surely know how to get to me.  Thank you for being the one to open the thread. It surely means so much to me, but not as much as our friendship which I cherish and treasure. 
Now then, sit tight and relax because I can assure you it's going to be a few of them thousands more to come. Luv ya!  <kissies>


----------



## Fernita

*Wowwwwwwwwwwww, CONGRATS MASTER!!!!!!*

*It's a pleasure to read your posts!!*

*I absolutely agree with Tezza.*

*She has said it all !!*

*for you*

Fernita.​


----------



## fsabroso

Wow SDLX, 

_Felicitaciones_, has llegado rápido a tus primeros mil aportes, con respuestas precisas que nos sirven a todos.

Muchas Gracias!

Fs.


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡FELICITACIONES SDLX MASTER!

Gracias por todas las veces que has aclarado mis dudas. Es un placer tenerte en el foro.


----------



## SDLX Master

Fernita said:


> *Wowwwwwwwwwwww, CONGRATS MASTER!!!!!!*​
> 
> *It's a pleasure to read your posts!!*​
> *I absolutely agree with Tezza.*​
> *She has said it all !!*​
> *for you*​
> 
> Fernita.​


 
I'm glad I can be of assistance, Fernita. Glad you can get a kick out of my posts, but most of all, thank you for joining the gratz list.


----------



## SDLX Master

fsabroso said:


> Wow SDLX,
> 
> _Felicitaciones_, has llegado rápido a tus primeros mil aportes, con respuestas precisas que nos sirven a todos.
> 
> Muchas Gracias!
> 
> Fs.


 
Muchas gracias a ti por estar presente en esta página, Fs. ¡Nada menos que un Mod me felicita, lo cual quiere decir que debo estar haciendo las cosas bien!  He sido traductor toda mi vida pero por esas cosas del destino, no es sino hasta ahora que un site como WR se cruza en mi camino. Estoy haciendo amigos, aprendiendo cosas nuevas, y con el mayor gusto del mundo comparto y seguiré compartiendo mi diario granito de arena para facilitarle la vida al prójimo.
Un abrazo,


----------



## Eva Maria

Congratulations for your first 1.000 posts!

La verdad es que tienes una forma especial de escribir muy característica tuya que te hace inconfundible: esas palabras graciosas y cariñosas como aweeee, luv ya, kissies,…

Y además tu nombre resulta tan misterioso y turbador como tu avatar!

Master está claro: Puppet Master of WR, Master of the WR Universe, Master of the WR Mansion… (A propos, read Portrait 2: “The Flying Dutchman”: http://www.betterhaunts.com/ourstories.html) 

Pero SDLX? 

Veamos:

SDLX = Sweet, Dangerous, Learned & Xtreme ?

SDLX = Simpático, Dotado, Lindo y Xilofónico ?

Jijijijijijijiji! 

1.000 besos todos para ti!

Eva Maria
 
PS: Te escribo con letra gótica para dar un toque tétrico ad-hoc con tu avatar!


----------



## SDLX Master

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡FELICITACIONES SDLX MASTER!
> 
> Gracias por todas las veces que has aclarado mis dudas. Es un placer tenerte en el foro.


 
Muchas gracias a ti por los saludos. No exagero cuando digo que el placer es realmente mio cada que puedo despejar las dudas de nuestros queridos foreros, forum trolls y demás especies.


----------



## romarsan

Masteeeeeeeeeeer, con la propaganda que te ha hecho Eva tienes un futuro realmente prometedor... . 
Aunque a mi ya me tenías entre tu grupo de fervientes admiradoras.
Eres genial y tu sentido del humor me encanta (ya lo sabes).
             F E L I C I D A D E S
Un besazo guapo!!!!


----------



## SDLX Master

Eva Maria said:


> Congratulations for your first 1.000 posts!
> 
> La verdad es que tienes una forma especial de escribir muy característica tuya que te hace inconfundible: esas palabras graciosas y cariñosas como aweeee, luv ya, kissies,…
> 
> Y además tu nombre resulta tan misterioso y turbador como tu avatar!
> 
> Master está claro: Puppet Master of WR, Master of the WR Universe, Master of the WR Mansion… (A propos, read Portrait 2: “The Flying Dutchman”: http://www.betterhaunts.com/ourstories.html)
> 
> Pero SDLX?
> 
> Veamos:
> 
> SDLX = Sweet, Dangerous, Learned & Xtreme ?
> 
> SDLX = Simpático, Dotado, Lindo y Xilofónico ?
> 
> Jijijijijijijiji!
> 
> 1.000 besos todos para ti!
> 
> Eva Maria
> 
> PS: Te escribo con letra gótica para dar un toque tétrico ad-hoc con tu avatar!


 
Evita linda, ¡qué alegría ver tu post aquí!  Gracias por hacerte presente en mi "gratz page". Sinceramente me has hecho reir con tu interpretación de SDLX y en definitiva me quedo con Sweet, Dangerous, Learned & Xtreme. ¡Creo que ni yo mismo la hubiera pensado mejor! El avatar fue una cosa coyuntural y como one thing leads to another, se me quedó pegado el vampirito, pero en realidad, I'm as sweet as honey. 
No bien haga un poco de tiempo para leer The Flying Dutchman lo haré y luego lo comentamos.
Kissies. :***


----------



## SDLX Master

romarsan said:


> Masteeeeeeeeeeer, con la propaganda que te ha hecho Eva tienes un futuro realmente prometedor... .
> Aunque a mi ya me tenías entre tu grupo de fervientes admiradoras.
> Eres genial y tu sentido del humor me encanta (ya lo sabes).
> F E L I C I D A D E S
> Un besazo guapo!!!!


 
Rommy querida, ya estaba extrañando tu post que no llegaba pero por fin aquí estás. Gracias por tu amistad, tu linda y dulce forma de ser, y por siempre estar ahí.  Para mi es un enorme placer que no puedo expresar con palabras, el tener que compartir mi jornada laboral contigo y con toda la comunidad. <De momento, casi no estoy conectado los fines de semana porque si posteo en weekend, después me mandan a dormir al sofá >
Kissies.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidadeeeeees Master!!!!
y gracias por las dudas que me has aclarado.

silvia


----------



## SDLX Master

silvia fernanda said:


> Muchas felicidadeeeeees Master!!!!
> y gracias por las dudas que me has aclarado.
> 
> silvia


 

Nada que agradecer. Al contrario, gracias a ti por confiar en mis aportes. ¡Go Go Go 1k que no te falta mucho!


----------



## polli

*Muuuchas felicitaciones también de mi parte!!! *
Y mi admiración por tu rapidez, realmente,...además de que tus aportes son siempre acertados
Aunque tu nombre siempre me sale al revés (SLXD; SDLX; SLDX,...me confunde, en fin Master es más fácil..)


----------



## Jaén

Felicdades, Master!

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, sea directa o indirectamente!

Cuando crezca, quiero ser un SDLX Master, como tú! (con cualquiera de las opciones que da Eva ya estoy contento   ) Aunque sé que voy a tener que batallar mucho!  

Felicidades por los primeros mil, aunque a ese ritmo, pronto me vas a dejar atrás!

Sinceramente, 

Alberto.


----------



## Camilo1964

Muy Estimado Señor Master:

Ocupo su valioso tiempo para congratularle por tan meritoria cifra alcanzada con sus excelsas aportaciones. Mil parabienes y mejores deseos por elevados múltiplos por venir.

Queda de usted, con verdadera admiración

Camilo


----------



## UVA-Q

¡muchÍsimas Felicidades Master!  En El Tan Poco Tiempo Que Tengo En El Foro, He Aprendido MuchÍsimo De TÍ.

No Nos Dejeeeeeessss

Saludos!


----------



## alacant

CONGRATULATIONS​ 
APPRECIATE YOUR KNOWLEDGE 
AND ​ 
LIKE YOUR STYLE!​ 
BIG HUGS​ 
ALACANT​ 
HERE'S TO THE NEXT THOUSAND!!!​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Master!

¡Felicitaciones paisano! Usted sí que es veloz... Siempre es agradable ver la dedicación que le ponen foreros como tú a la comunidad. Mis felicitaciones de nuevo por el primer K, el primero de los muchos se te auguran en los foros.

Un fuerte abrazo,


----------



## SDLX Master

polli said:


> *Muuuchas felicitaciones también de mi parte!!! *
> Y mi admiración por tu rapidez, realmente,...además de que tus aportes son siempre acertados
> Aunque tu nombre siempre me sale al revés (SLXD; SDLX; SLDX,...me confunde, en fin Master es más fácil..)


 
Muchas gracias querida Polli.  Para mi es de verdad un privilegio formar parte de esta linda comunidad virtual y abrochense los cinturones que ¡vengo con fuerza!


----------



## Kibramoa

SDLX Master, felicidades por tu milenario aniversario, por tu empeño y entusiasmo. 
Enhorabuena.


----------



## SDLX Master

Jaén said:


> Felicdades, Master!
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, sea directa o indirectamente!
> 
> Cuando crezca, quiero ser un SDLX Master, como tú! (con cualquiera de las opciones que da Eva ya estoy contento   ) Aunque sé que voy a tener que batallar mucho!
> 
> Felicidades por los primeros mil, aunque a ese ritmo, pronto me vas a dejar atrás!
> 
> Sinceramente,
> 
> Alberto.


 
Muchas gracias por la felicitación mi estimado Alberto. Échale ganas nomás y verás que siempre estarás delante mio... aunque no te confies.


----------



## SDLX Master

Camilo1964 said:


> Muy Estimado Señor Master:
> 
> Ocupo su valioso tiempo para congratularle por tan meritoria cifra alcanzada con sus excelsas aportaciones. Mil parabienes y mejores deseos por elevados múltiplos por venir.
> 
> Queda de usted, con verdadera admiración
> 
> Camilo


 
Mi estimado Camilo, 
Gracias por tus palabras y tus buenos deseos. Cuentas conmigo si está en mis posibilidades el poder darte una mano. Un abrazo.


----------



## SDLX Master

UVA-Q said:


> ¡muchÍsimas Felicidades Master! En El Tan Poco Tiempo Que Tengo En El Foro, He Aprendido MuchÍsimo De TÍ.
> 
> No Nos Dejeeeeeessss
> 
> Saludos!


 
Gracias por la felicitación UVA y me alegra mucho saber que mi presencia no es en vano. En los últimos años trabajé freelancer y con la libertad de manejar mis horarios y mis tiempos y sin la real necesidad de acceder a un foro como el nuestro. Desde hace casi dos meses estoy trabajando a tiempo completo en una de las agencias TOP en mi ciudad y fue aquí que supe de WR, me registré, justo en el momento en el que trabajaba un documento con SDLX y no lo pensé dos veces.  El resto es historia y considera descartado que alguna vez los vaya a dejar.


----------



## SDLX Master

alacant said:


> CONGRATULATIONS​
> 
> APPRECIATE YOUR KNOWLEDGE
> AND ​
> LIKE YOUR STYLE!​
> BIG HUGS​
> ALACANT​
> 
> HERE'S TO THE NEXT THOUSAND!!!​


 
Thanks a bunch dear Ala. You can always count on me whenever you need me.


----------



## SDLX Master

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Hey Master!
> 
> ¡Felicitaciones paisano! Usted sí que es veloz... Siempre es agradable ver la dedicación que le ponen foreros como tú a la comunidad. Mis felicitaciones de nuevo por el primer K, el primero de los muchos se te auguran en los foros.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo,


 
Muchas gracias mi querido Erasmo. Me siento muy bien por formar parte de WR y poder disfrutar de la amistad y conocimiento de tanta gente linda de todo el planeta. Y ya que estamos en las mismas coordenadas, a ver si por ahí un rato de estos nos ponemos de acuerdo y nos vamos a almorzar.
Un abrazo,
Roger


----------



## SDLX Master

Kibramoa said:


> SDLX Master, felicidades por tu milenario aniversario, por tu empeño y entusiasmo.
> Enhorabuena.


 
Muchas gracias por los balloons y por la felicitación estimada K.


----------



## Tampiqueña

_*¡Felicidades SDLX!*_​
_Me parece que los demás ya lo han dicho todo, así que no me queda más que decir que estoy de acuerdo, también a mí me gustan tus colaboraciones, tu sentido del humor y admiro tu velocidad y talento para llegar tan rápido (sin que por eso pierdan ni tantita calidad tus posts) a los 1,000._
_¡Muchacho estás desatado! Para cuando termine de escribir esto habrás llegado a los 2,000 _

_¡Un abrazo!_

_Beatriz_


----------



## SDLX Master

Tampiqueña said:


> _*¡Felicidades SDLX!*_​
> 
> _Me parece que los demás ya lo han dicho todo, así que no me queda más que decir que estoy de acuerdo, también a mí me gustan tus colaboraciones, tu sentido del humor y admiro tu velocidad y talento para llegar tan rápido (sin que por eso pierdan ni tantita calidad tus posts) a los 1,000._
> _¡Muchacho estás desatado! Para cuando termine de escribir esto habrás llegado a los 2,000 _
> 
> _¡Un abrazo!_
> 
> _Beatriz_


 
Mil gracias por el gratz querida Beatriz. Sinceramente todos ustedes me hacen sentir muy feliz y a la vez especial.


----------



## Eugin

Pero, ¿cómo me voy a perder la oportunidad de saludar a un colega tan prestigioso de estos foros (y eso que hace sólo casi 2 meses que estás entre nosotros? ....

La verdad es que te admiro muchísimo, pese a que no nos hayamos "topado", pero por las pocas veces que he tenido el placer de leer tus respuestas, sé que voy a aprender mucho de tí . 

Muchas gracias por tu presencia entre nosotros y ¡FELICITACIONES por llegar a tu primer _milestone_!!!   ¡No puedo esperar para leer los pròximos 1.000!!!!!

Un abrazo.


----------



## SDLX Master

Eugin said:


> Pero, ¿cómo me voy a perder la oportunidad de saludar a un colega tan prestigioso de estos foros (y eso que hace sólo casi 2 meses que estás entre nosotros? ....
> 
> La verdad es que te admiro muchísimo, pese a que no nos hayamos "topado", pero por las pocas veces que he tenido el placer de leer tus respuestas, sé que voy a aprender mucho de tí .
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu presencia entre nosotros y ¡FELICITACIONES por llegar a tu primer _milestone_!!!   ¡No puedo esperar para leer los pròximos 1.000!!!!!
> 
> Un abrazo.


 
Me halagan tus palabras querida Eugin. Creo que no merezco tanto. 
En fin, creo justo y necesario comentar que situaciones coyunturales me están alejando un poco de la PC, pero pierde cuidado que no bien se estabilicen las cosas por acá, regreso a WR con fuerza. Así que, EXTRÁÑENME UN POQUITO.


----------



## alexacohen

Faltaba yo.

Felicidades, Sierra Delta Lima X-ray Master.

Alexa


----------



## SDLX Master

alexacohen said:


> Faltaba yo.
> 
> Felicidades, Sierra Delta Lima X-ray Master.
> 
> Alexa


 
Tango Hotel Alpha November Kilo Sierra, Alexa


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, amigo Master. Te deseo muchas felicitaciones por tus 1000+ y como te he dicho previamente es un placer compartir contigo. Oye, le estoy poniendo DDR-3 y 100 *Terahertz* (no han salido al mercado todavía) a esta PC para ver si te paso por el lado porque siempre me sacas 1 ó 2 minutos al contestar los posts. Te deseo mucha suerte y espero seguir coincidiendo contigo.
Saludos cordiales.
Cuban.


----------



## SDLX Master

Cubanboy said:


> Hola, amigo Master. Te deseo muchas felicitaciones por tus 1000+ y como te he dicho previamente es un placer compartir contigo. Oye, le estoy poniendo DDR-3 y 100 *Terahertz* (no han salido al mercado todavía) a esta PC para ver si te paso por el lado porque siempre me sacas 1 ó 2 minutos al contestar los posts. Te deseo mucha suerte y espero seguir coincidiendo contigo.
> Saludos cordiales.
> Cuban.


 
ahahahaha... realmente me hiciste reir mi querido Cuban!  Gracias por acordarte de este humilde servidor. Ya me estaba empezando a resentir porque recién hasta ahora te haces presente por acá.
Dame chance a regresar full time online y ahí le damos duro al "fast response" contest. 
Un abrazo,
Roger


----------

